# Golden retrievers with white paws or facial markings?



## Energye (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello, I have been looking to adopt a golden retriever and am currently talking with a breeder. One thing I have noticed is some of the pups have white markings on their faces and paws. The breeder assures us they are 100% purebred, but I wanted a second opinion. I am hoping to get one with all the positive, service-orientated traits that golden retrievers are known and bred for. Thank you for your thoughts!


----------



## Energye (Feb 11, 2018)

Here is a second picture, in case it helps.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Yep, they are Golden Retrievers. They wouldn't do in the conformation ring, but they are none the less purebred dogs. 

Golden Retrievers do carry the possibility to produce white markings. They were more common 50 years ago but they still pop up from time to time.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

They are cute! 
Make sure to check the parents for health clearances. 
I had a neighbor a long time ago that had a golden with white paws like the one in the picture. The one thing that she got tired of was people asking if it was purebred! The she would explain...and they would argue!! (sigh!)


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Markings seem to happen often in some pedigrees. And because the people breeding the dogs don't "Care" if it happens, it happens MORE in those pedigrees.

However, couple of the puppies have a different look to their faces which makes me wonder if there's something else in there.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I’m not sure if there’s anything else in them but they are adorable


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Our Buck had white feet in the back, and being so red, his feet looked like they were silver. He also had a tiny tuft of white on his chest, and when a puppy had a small white spot on the crown of his head, but it went away. We always loved those white rer feet.


Those pups are BEAUTIFUL and I iknow you will love whichever one you get, white feet or not.


----------



## Eclipse (Apr 21, 2014)

Yes, it happens. My Golden has a white blaze, chin, and a white spot on her chest. I included one of her puppy pictures (eight weeks) so you can compare to those puppies. I personally fell in love with the white markings - it gives the dog a unique look.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Some lines throw white markings.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Some lines throw white markings . Sometimes when you outcross you get unexpected results. The recessive trait for white marks still rattles around in the genetic closet of the Golden Retriever.


----------



## Energye (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks so much everybody for the answers! And for the cute pictures! ??


----------



## HopeMakes5 (Jun 23, 2015)

My very first golden had the tiniest fleck of white on her chest as a pup, and it grew into a good-sized patch when she was full grown. She was from a field line, dark in color. It does happen. She was very healthy and lived to age 13. Incredibly smart, too.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The super big time show dog "Sydney" GCHG CH Shadowland’s Paws For Applause At Tristar CD RE SH (3 time winner of the GRCA National Specialty), has a full sister with a white splash on her side. I used to train with this sister to Sydney. I'll have to see if I can find a photo of her. We used to joke about the "white" as something Miss Clairol could fix! Also she was a very dark golden. Syndey is dark, but not quite as much as this sister.


P.S. The photo in my signature is Riot with his white chest. There were pups in his litter that had white on the tops of their heads and on their noses and toes. He just has his chest and is still ok to show. Anymore than white on his chest and it's a NQ for the show ring.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> The super big time show dog "Sydney" GCHG CH Shadowland’s Paws For Applause At Tristar CD RE SH (3 time winner of the GRCA National Specialty), has a full sister with a white splash on her side. I used to train with this sister to Sydney. I'll have to see if I can find a photo of her. We used to joke about the "white" as something Miss Clairol could fix! Also she was a very dark golden. Syndey is dark, but not quite as much as this sister.
> 
> 
> P.S. The photo in my signature is Riot with his white chest. There were pups in his litter that had white on the tops of their heads and on their noses and toes. He just has his chest and is still ok to show. Anymore than white on his chest and it's a NQ for the show ring.



I charged more for those pups!:grin2:


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Some of the white markings on the face seem less like what one might see in a GR pedigree- and more like a breed who has blazing instead of a small mark on the head. Muzzle markings would fall into one of the coat color genetic things, and because most Goldens don't have full on blazes like a toller would and instead have a spot or a sliver or white, and same w full foot socks- it isn't desirable so it isn't something that a breeder would WANT to produce.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

gdgli said:


> I charged more for those pups!:grin2:



I know right?!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Alaska7133 said:


> I know right?!



:--big_grin:


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Prism Goldens said:


> Some of the white markings on the face seem less like what one might see in a GR pedigree- and more like a breed who has blazing instead of a small mark on the head. Muzzle markings would fall into one of the coat color genetic things, and because most Goldens don't have full on blazes like a toller would and instead have a spot or a sliver or white, and same w full foot socks- it isn't desirable so it isn't something that a breeder would WANT to produce.



Nobody looks for white on a dog. It seems like it almost condenses in some lines. I had a friend breed a very nice field trial litter. All the pups had white, some more significant that others. Toes, noses, tops of heads, and chest. But some also have the curly curly fur common from being out of Stanley Steamer. Stanley throws light colored eyes and very curly fur. Stanley was a great dog, but I don't care for light eyes. Some people overlook color in favor of ability.


I think there should be a balance.



I think we should still pay attention to the breed standard in field lines. When I bought Riot, I did stack him and make sure he was put together the best of the pups. Plus his temperament was the best in the litter. He also only had white on his chest. I did want to show him in gundog sweeps later on, so I did keep the NQs in mind. Of course over/under bite you never know. Over/under height usually isn't an issue.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

The puppies are darling, and also they have enough white that I am not sure if they are purebred by glancing. Do they have a pedigree listing on k9data?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Yes, small amounts of white on the toes or chest is common in purebred goldens. Extensive white as your picture shows is less common, especially with multiple puppies in a litter.
Unless this was a well bred litter with a known pedigree I would assume they are not purebred.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

The white makings on the chest, top of head and toe tips are as common as grass is green in Golden Retrievers and always has been. It is a trait that is to be "bred away from" to keep the trait under control, but it does exist within the breed and always has. 

You see much less of it today in dogs from pedigrees based on the heavy inbreeding that occurred with Charlie and Sammy back in the 70's. If you have dogs whose pedigree is not based on the Charlie and Sammy breedings or includes very little of them, you'll still see the white pop up in the offspring from time to time just as it always has within the breed. (Getting the "white" under control was one of the things breeders noted working on post WWII.)


----------



## Cody'sMom (Nov 7, 2010)

I love the white markings. The puppies are super adorable!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Swampcollie


And the downside of that inbreeding?


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

gdgli said:


> Swampcollie
> 
> 
> And the downside of that inbreeding?



There is no question there were and are downsides. 
There always is a upside and a downside to every breeding decision. Some think there were great improvements made with those breedings, others see them as very destructive to the breed. It all depends upon your point of view and what qualities or traits you value highest in a dog. 

I don't have any Charlie and very little Sammy in my pedigrees, so you kind of get my view on the subject.


----------



## goodog (May 6, 2013)

This can occur in certain field lines. As noted, not a dog that will pass in conformation but if you are looking for a companion dog, OK. 

Check to see Mom and Dads health clearances are up to date and FULL. (Hips, Elbows, Heart, Eyes (annual) and genetics (PRA1,2 and 3 and Icktheosis) ) I always say "Trust but Verify" what a breeder tells you. Check the CHIC (Canine Health Info Center Dbase for clearances). 

You can look at up to 5 generations of each parent on K9data. 

Good luck


----------



## Kaj7777 (May 30, 2020)

Energye said:


> Hello, I have been looking to adopt a golden retriever and am currently talking with a breeder. One thing I have noticed is some of the pups have white markings on their faces and paws. The breeder assures us they are 100% purebred, but I wanted a second opinion. I am hoping to get one with all the positive, service-orientated traits that golden retrievers are known and bred for. Thank you for your thoughts!


My dog is Thor and he has white markings on top of his nose, chest and back toes... we ran a dna test with the wisdom panel and came out 100% golden retriever 
Also has a Instagram page _my_life_is_golden_ 
He is super intelligent and such a sweet heart ❤


----------



## Rosiet07 (Jan 26, 2021)

HopeMakes5 said:


> My very first golden had the tiniest fleck of white on her chest as a pup, and it grew into a good-sized patch when she was full grown. She was from a field line, dark in color. It does happen. She was very healthy and lived to age 13. Incredibly smart, too.


Did it look like this?


----------



## sjahan2474 (11 mo ago)




----------



## sjahan2474 (11 mo ago)

sjahan2474 said:


> View attachment 889892
> 
> View attachment 889891


Is this pure Golden retriever? Need your opinion.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Looks like it.


----------



## Golden Kalei (4 mo ago)

We adopted a purebred Golden with white paws. She was the only one in a litter of 13 to have white markings, and we chose her for that. Of the 13, a dozen were female, so they called it the Princess Litter. Ours was named Cinderella. Kalei was also the only one in the litter with bad hips. We fixed one and she is doing fine at age 9. If it weren't for the hips, we would have bred her.


----------

